# Apparently I wont be able to control my own horse :/



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

Don't worry about all those other people. I have a friend who is tall and skinny and she has a 17.2hh warmblood mare who ISN'T chunky, and she looks fine. I'm gonna guess that that friend of yours is just jealous that your buying a horse that doesn't rear. Controlling the horse based on height is rediculas, I have an Arab who is 14.3 and sometime I can hardly control him lol. Have fun with your new horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Thankyou so much, that makes me feel so much better. at first I thought that, but the way she was talking to me was quite harsh. When I first saw the horse I'm buying, I did worry about his height but then I got to know him abit and ride him and he was so quiet that the temperment is perfect for me.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

I agree with Monty77. Don't let them get to you. You do what feels right: I you feel comfortable and click with him, go for it!


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

If that was true nobody would be able to control drafts, right?


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo (Jul 18, 2010)

No worries at all hun. If he feels like the right horse for you than go for it! I've met plenty a sweet tb's even some who have raced (Of course were trained after) that I've seen beginner kids ride and have no problems on. Really fun horses! And if a horse you feel comfortable with right off the bat is something very rare to you then why let someone talk you out of it? I think your friend might either be jealous or mad that you're moving onto something taller and not staying in the "pony range" but every one has to have something that suits their height especially if you're looking to compete. And by the looks I don't think you would have any troubles handling a TB because you're thin. I'm only 5'5 and very thin build as well but I manage to handle and break belgians. I even trained one to jump! (We'd made it close to 4 feet in a jumpers clinic). So I have all the faith in you.  And if you're friend is going to get mad at you about something so silly and back talk you I don't think I could consider her that good of a friend. Just IMO.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

First of all, put some distance between yourself and your envious friend for a while. Don't let her spoil your enjoyment of your new horse or put doubts in your head. 

She's subscribing to the popular myth that controlling a horse has something to do with physical strength. It doesn't. There is nothing a 150 pound rider does with a 1000 pound horse that physically controls it; control comes from training - teaching a horse to respond to certain cues and rewarding them when they do. You do *influence* the horse's way of going with your body mechanics, and deliver the cues with body language, and it's important that you fit comfortably on the horse in order to do so, but that's the extent of it. Strength has nothing to do with; the horse is *always* stronger. 

If you're tall, slim, and long-legged, a 16HH may be a good fit. You look fine on the horse pictured, and if fact, look like you're very long legged and could maybe ride something larger to take up more of your leg. 

Good luck with your new horse!


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

I grew up riding 17 hand warmbloods, not because my parents had no sense of safety but because where I come from they're pretty much the only horses around. They're our national breed, it's a bit of Hanoverian, a bit of Holsteiner, a bit of Thoroughbred and god knows what else. They're bred to be tall and strong and they're just wonderful all round horses. I don't think I rode anything smaller than 16 hands till I was around 14 and I don't think I rode anything below 15 hands ever, the smallest horse I ever sat on was my friend's QH last year. In the stable where I'm in now we have 80 horses and most of them (pretty much all except private horses) are dressage and show jumping German warmbloods so again giants everywhere. We have 12 year old students riding them and honestly I never heard the horses' height could be an issue. You know, if you feel comfortable, are aware of your capabilities and trust your horse, that's all that matters. Some people feel comfortable riding 14hh ponies, some people prefer taller horses (like me) but I never heard of a rule that would say that small people must ride small horses because they can't control a bigger one or for any other reason. I don't know why your friend acted the way she did but I had a friend stop talking to me after I bought a friesian (her dream horse) and she's almost 30. As if I bought him just because she can't, I never even planned having a friesian until I saw the poor skinny thing in the stall. So don't get those people let you down. If you feel comfortable on your horse, I don't think you should stop riding him just because of his height. I think you'll find out yourself what suits you the best


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Maura said it really well. 

I just wanted to add that oftentimes the smaller horses are significantly more spicy (ponies anyone?) than a larger horse. They can also be harder to ride out when they do tantrum because they can move SO quickly. I'm not saying that big horses can't or won't move quickly or even unseat their rider, but I'd rather ride a horse that was a little too big then one that's a little too small.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Kawairashii- Thankyou for that so much, its made me feel heaps more confident now that I'm making a good choice. I rather a 15hh+ horse anyday from ponies to be honest, I just feel more comfortable on a large horse, I've only ever seen one belgian and he looked so beautiful. I'm so envious of you!
Maura- thankyou for that, thats really made me look at it from the true point of view and its true. Youve made me look at it from a whole different view now. And a really good view. And yes I have very long thin legs, i do look like i could ride something taller in that photo lol which is great. Ive been told I dont look at all small on my soon-to-be-horse anyway, i cant wait to get a photo to see how i look


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I can't wait to see pics of the soon to be horse! And I agree with everyone  Good posts!


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

You will be just fine. I've ridden lots of big horses, and though I'm a bit...er.. chunkier than you, I've never had a problem controlling even big draft horses. Usually the bigger they get, the mellower too.
If a spook happens, it's hard to control even a little 14.3 horse. A human would be hard pressed to stop a horse with physical strength anyway. Horses weigh so much more and have much more strength than a human.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Sounds like your friend is jealous of your new horse and how you can ride it so well, and sounds as if she wishes she had such a nice horse.
Strength does not mean control, its how the horse is ridden, how well the two of you get along, and how well the horse does what he is asked.
Like the others have said, I have seen grown men get worked over by a shetland pony. lol. And small woman riding huge draft crosses and barely use the reins..... 
Get your new horse and enjoy.


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo (Jul 18, 2010)

Tayz said:


> Kawairashii- Thankyou for that so much, its made me feel heaps more confident now that I'm making a good choice. I rather a 15hh+ horse anyday from ponies to be honest, I just feel more comfortable on a large horse, I've only ever seen one belgian and he looked so beautiful. I'm so envious of you!
> Maura- thankyou for that, thats really made me look at it from the true point of view and its true. Youve made me look at it from a whole different view now. And a really good view. And yes I have very long thin legs, i do look like i could ride something taller in that photo lol which is great. Ive been told I dont look at all small on my soon-to-be-horse anyway, i cant wait to get a photo to see how i look


I'm really glad I could help.  Can't wait to see pictures of your new babe! <3


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Don't tell those 4 ft something, 90 lb (when wet) jockeys they can't control they're racing tbs! Like everyone else, power comes from training, good training! I don't know why some people (even the good ones) get bit by the jealousy bug, but they do. Enjoy your new horse and maybe with time your friend will come around. If not, then oh well. Share some photos when you get them, please?!?!?!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Psh im 5'5 and I ride many 16 TBs. My favorite was 16.2ish and the best horse I've ever had the chance to be on








So don't listen to her. As long as you stay supportive of yourself and don't let them get you down you can do it :]. Heck my arab gelding now is only 14.2 and at times I have a heck of a time bringing him down form one of his highs, so just stay strong :] and good luck!


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Tayz- Don't worry what your "friend" is saying. She's just frustrated that you found exactly what you need. A good steady horse that fits your body type. 

I "suffer" from the same problem as you, long legs, diminutive build. I've never owned a horse under 15HH, even as a kid. The size of the horse doesn't make it any harder to deal with. If it's trained properly and has the right temperament, it can be the safest horse in the world. Breed doesn't matter either. Personally, I've been bucked off by more ponies than horses. 

And besides, with your build you would have difficulty riding smaller horses properly because they don't fit you. 

Enjoy your new horse, and just smile at those who are saying mean things. In a twisted way, they are complementing your luck of finding such a great partner.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

ooh and I also have back problems and had no problem with any of the larger horses I ride so I think you will be absolutely fine!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i'm 5'5" and 110 pounds... 
West is 17.3 and around 1300 pounds. haha! Big boy. 
Don't worry about everyone running their mouths. Everyone at my barn does the same thing... always talking about what everyone else is, or isn't doing. Don't let those chickens get to you!


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

Oxer said:


> i'm 5'5" and 110 pounds...
> West is 17.3 and around 1300 pounds. haha! Big boy.
> Don't worry about everyone running their mouths. Everyone at my barn does the same thing... always talking about what everyone else is, or isn't doing. Don't let those chickens get to you!


He's gorgeous!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Gotta love those barn 'Drama Divas'.........NOT! Don't let them spoil your fun with your perfect horse with their envy and sour grapes. People like that need to go ride their horses more, it's amazing how much it would improve them and their horses. And how much quieter the barn would be. 

The very first horse I ever got was a 17 hh TB off the track, named Bruiser La Rue. Hello! I was 13 y.o. and probably 4'8" or maybe even shorter back then and little. Boozer and I did everything from Hunter Pleasure and Equitation to 6ft Puissance walls. We used to go ride at the local college and jump picnic tables until security would run us off and then we'd go swimming in a lake. So don't talk to ME (at 54 years old, I'm still only 5'3" and I have SHORT legs)about little folks can't control a big horse.....SNORT! 

When nobody's listening if your soon-to-be-totally-ex-friend makes anymore comments tell her to shut up and go take a lesson. Otherwise, do what I tell everyone else with jealous or snarky friends. Go all Southern Belle on them and say, "Well, you DO have to have a seat to ride him. Aren't you glad that's not so with your horse.......Bless your heart!" Translated that means, "You couldn't sit on him on your best day so don't ask. Aren't you glad your parents bought you such a sorry horse that rears and does such lovely things? Stupid twit.".


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

No way! You will be fine..A member on here named Icrazyaboutu is about 5"5' and she ride a 18hh draft...


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

There's probably a couple of things going on with your friend. For one, she might be a little envious but the second.... you are moving to a new barn soon. Maybe her acting out is not so much about what horse you have or are getting, but the fact that when you get your new horse, you are leaving. Maybe she is acting out of her anger over your leaving (missing you) and thus ending this part of your friendship. 

But then again- I could be wrong!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Don't worry about it, my sister is a stick and maybe 5 feet Xp she controls her 18hh Warmblood no problem. Your friend is probably jealous.


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it, I'm only 5 feet tall and pretty tiny, and my gelding is around 16hh and I have no problem controlling him. If I were tall like you I would definitely get a taller horse, I'm sure you two will be great together  good luck!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Thankyou everyone for your kind words and support, I've enjoyed the pictures of all your lovely horses and has defiently shown that size is not what counts!
Hopefully tomorrow I can get a photo of me on him to show everyone    
Dreamcatcher Arabians- You made me smile at your 'Southern Belle' translate, haha. Made my day!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

TBH it doesnt matter what size the horse is, if it is going to go it will go and you havent a hope of stopping it.
I've been carted off with by an 11.2hh section A and a 12.2hh welsh section B (I was doing some pony squishing for a friend as the ponies were misbehaving) and no way on earth could I stop either of them.

I'd far rather ride something safe that was 16hh, than a cheeky 12.2hh pony who was determined to show his strength!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Mate, at 13 years old you're friend is merely going through the jealousy bug stage. I'd say she's wanting the attention brought by a new horse to be all on her and now she has to share some of the limelight.

Don't let it get to you, she's acting her age and you are old enough to know better


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm just the type of girl who is stupid enough to listen to others and believe others. I can be at times shy...


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Well if your going to listen to and believe others then make sure it's the nice others, not the snarky others :lol:

I'm 5'5" and have ridden an 18hh mare who bolted along the side of a cliff with me... I stopped her easy within 50m, but yet I got on my lil 9hh mare one day and she bolted and I couldn't do a danged thing about it, she tipped me off like it was second nature and went for gold, there was just no stopping that pony, I've come off her more times in a month than I have come off all the other horses put together for all the years I been riding (needless to say I stopped riding her, only get on if my sister wants to ride, id rather me get thrown off than her).

The way I see it, the bigger the horse the more you got to hang on to 
Plus I now have a 7yo 16.1hh tb and I've managed him fine so far and I have scoliosis.. You'll be fine 

Good luck, and can't wait to see what the new horse is like!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Well stand up on your own two feet girl  If a 13 year old kid had spoken to me like that when I was 17, I would have laughed her off. It's not a matter of stupidity, I don't like that sort of talk, it's a matter of breaking free from worrying what others think, and realise that no matter what you do, you're never going to be anyone else, so learn to be comfortable in your own skin. 
I was always told that I'm too short to ride dressage, my legs are too short to ever be effective on a horse etc. And now where am I? Well I've been a state dressage squad member, I've coached riders, trained horses and can look back and laugh at the downers who tried to bring me down with them. 

I have a good friend who at only 19 years old, has been diagnosed with MS among other health problems. Well she has just been long listed for a position on the 2012 London ParaOlympic dressage squad and is travelling the country competing at selection events between hospital visits. 

If we all took to heart what people said to and about us, we might as well hide under rocks and never socialise. As you get older, you will start to realise how little these 'petty' opinions matter to you. Do what makes YOU happy, not everyone else. Learn to take constructive criticism and make use of it, rather than losing your head and refusing to accept help. However, you also need to be able to sift through the clearly useless 'advice'. This young friend of yours is very young, the difference in maturity between a 13 and 17 year old is significant despite only being a few actual years in difference. It's good to be friends, but don't take that sort of negative, 'green eyed monster' talk to heart. 
You are better than that!!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Thankyou both of you.
Hollybubbles- Thanks for sharing that you have scolioasis too. I had a bad enough case to have to have the operation but youve defiently made me fee so much better. I've always been partial to big horses because little ponies make me feel uncomfortable.

Kayty- That is truly inspiring and thankyou for that, I think the reason I got so upset may have been because alot of rumours about me have been going around with the people at my riding club as some people think I should not ride ever again in case I hurt my back. But it's my choice and the doctor and specialist said its fine for me to ride now. 

I wont be taking my new horse out there to be aggisted until probably the end of the year because we are doing some training somewhere else first, but I honestly cant wait to take him out there, back him out of the float and see how everyone reacts. I'm sure theres going to be quite a few unhappy people and a few that will be very happy. Not too mention he's utterly the most stunning horse I've ever seen( I know all owners think that of their horse lol)

But yeh, I get to go ride him tomorrow so I'm pretty excited and rambling on right now lol ;p


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Tayz, my friend with MS wasn't meant to ride again in case she comes off. There is another girl here in SA that has already competed at WEG and the Paraolympics, she is a paraplegic, has been in a wheel chair since she was a kid, has lost both of her parents... and she still rides and has horses. 
If she can ride, you sure as hell can ride too. May I suggest you go and watch one of the paraequestrian comps if you get the opportunity? Because they certainly make you realise how lucky you have got things


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Kayty said:


> Tayz, my friend with MS wasn't meant to ride again in case she comes off. There is another girl here in SA that has already competed at WEG and the Paraolympics, she is a paraplegic, has been in a wheel chair since she was a kid, has lost both of her parents... and she still rides and has horses.
> If she can ride, you sure as hell can ride too. May I suggest you go and watch one of the paraequestrian comps if you get the opportunity? Because they certainly make you realise how lucky you have got things


If I ever get a chance I will defiently do that, I always feel like crying when I meet people who have lost family and always want to help them anyway I can. I remember reading a story about a lady who was in the paraolympics and had no hands, it was the most inspirational story I've ever heard, I suppose before I made this post I should have remember about that story. If she can control a 16-17hh with no arms I'm sure I can.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> I just wanted to add that oftentimes the smaller horses are significantly more spicy (ponies anyone?) than a larger horse. They can also be harder to ride out when they do tantrum because they can move SO quickly.
> ​


Ditto ditto ditto ditto ditto ditto!
When I ride X who;s around 16h, I feel waaay more safe and comfortable then when I ride Lollipop who's 14.2h hands. Just for the simple fact that she fights against the bit and goes crazy, when X sometimes disobeys, but doesn't go flying away with me on his back. Oh and he's a warmblood too.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

awww sweet, i've never seen a warmblood before sadly. But its like that, I remember when I used to ride a 13hh pony and I hated to canter him because he was so speedy and had such a hard mouth from all the beginners always yanking on it that I quickly became obsessed with a standabred who was 15.3hh. I felt so much safer on his back, doing trotting and cantering then this little ponies ever made me feel.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

My 15yr old 82lbs of solid nothing has no problem controlling her horse. Best of luck to you and have fun on your new guy!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Thankyou WickedNag  , I love your name btw.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Not just on board it's the same on ground we have a 12hh pony who regularly drags people off to the hay including my 120kg BO and 35kg kids


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeh well the horse I'm buying is a tiny bit pushy when it comes to giving pats he starts shoving you with his nose but im currently working on teaching him out of this behaviour. Thats his only flaw on the ground. So I can see where you are coming from as well Prinella.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

I would just ignore them  I've found that everywhere in life, there are always people trying to bring you down. That girl was probly just jealous that you are getting a broke horse that doesn't rear


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Ignore the twits that say you can't ride!

I'm not supposed to be riding, I have 2 crushed discs in my spine and I've been told I shouldnt realy ride untill I have an opperation to fuse the vertibrae. Over my dead body! I'm refusing to have the op (the risks far out weight the benefits for me). I'm riding (infact my back is significantly better after I have ridden) and i'm even riding a 4 yrold horse who managed to get me off yesterday!
He is only 15hh and he moved so much faster then I could even think!

I too have a disabled friend who physicaly should not be able to ride (or walk for that matter) as she has no bones in her left hip (a hip replacement that went wrong and ripped out taking most of the bone with it). She is aiming for para teams and had her horse not been pts last year (cancer) was on course for 2012 selection. She now has a new horse but the timings are to tight to make that happen


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Heres a photo of the horse I'm getting and me today


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Awww he's gorgeous! Have fun with him


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

aw you two look great together! Enjoy him!


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

You two look fantastic together!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Thankyou guys, now that I see the photos I feel very confident that I can control him and not some tiny thing on his back


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo (Jul 18, 2010)

You look AMAZING on him!!!! <3 <3 I'm sure the two of you will end up doing so well together~ You look very well per portioned for this horse.  Have a blast with your new partner!  He's very stunning.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

You two look great =) And nvm "friends" like that, i'm 5 "3" and my mare is 16.3 lol. I have always ridden horses over 15 hh and never had an issue with it. A friend of mine is 6 ft tall, and her mare is 15.2 hh and they look great as well.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm 5'2" and 100lbs on a good day. There's one horse in the barn that literally spent an hour trying to scrape me off on the wall until I finally gave up and declared I would never get on him again. Wasn't the big warmbloods..... nope, it was the 13hh LESSON PONY! Boy do he and I not get along.... the lil turd is fantastic with my kids though. 

As long as you aren't too big for the horse, size is irrelevant. I'll take a well-trained ginormous horse over a bratty pony any day of the week!

Enjoy your new horse!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Keep your head up, and have fun. Other people can talk all they want, but the best thing you can do is prove them wrong with your actions and riding skills. I'm 5'2"(short and stocky) and my horse is a 17.1hh VERY narrow Trakehner. People doubted our partnership at first, but in the 7 months I've had her, I have never felt so safe and secure on a horse as I do with her. Best of luck, and kudos for getting back in the saddle.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Thankyou everyone with your stories of your own sizes and thoughts I feel so much more confident now! Just gotta start trotting again now.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Didn't read al the way through so I apologize if this has already been said.

If a horse decides to do something, there is nothing us weak human beings will be able to do to stop it.

I have seen 13hh ponies make full grown men scream like little girls because they did some rambunctious and they couldn't control them.

It doesn't matter. A well trained horse and an experienced rider can do anything together. And the best kids horse Ive ever owned was 16hh, and I let all the little toddlers crawl all over him. He was horrified if he ever set a foot out of place.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

If you really like this horse and think you will be safe (well as safe as anyone can be on a horse!), don't let your "friend's" jealousy change your mind. I ride an 18 hd., one ton draft cross gelding and it isn't a matter of strength to stop him, it is all in his training and my coordination. So glad to hear you are cleared to ride!!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Just saw the picture of you on him and you two look like you were made for each other! You've got a little room to grow, too. Congratulations!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Calmly and friendly and knowledgeably, tell the jealous girl that physical size has absolutely nothing to do with controlling large horses. A horse knows no difference between a 200 lb man or 90 lb girl, he can mow over both with ease. It's all in the handling techniques. Obviously you have these techniques. Tell her uniformed people tend to make these assumptions which are simply incorrect but now that you have informed her through "expert" advice here on this forum, she is now a bit more educated as well. If she still refuses to believe you, please refer her to me.


----------



## horsehorse (Sep 14, 2011)

There is no reason you can't control a 16 hand horse!! Your friend is probably just jealous, I remember when I was younger all the gossip and negative comments between the barn girls!! Don't listen to them, you look fine, you're tall enough, you will look great on a horse that size!! Post pictures of your new horse when you can!!


----------

